# The quest for a hardier variety of hop for qld



## ekul (19/9/16)

After growing hops for a few years now I've noticed that pride of ringwood does the best in qld for me in terms of disease resistance and yield. However, not knowing alpha acid content basically makes this hop useless.

A couple years ago I met the owner of Hop Co and he told me that this makes sense as POR is the variety that is least affected by day length.

So this years plan...

I am going to treat my POR with silver thiosulfate which will force it to produce male flowers.

Then i will pollinate a cascade, chinook and a saaz. Because I induced male flowering in the female POR plant all seeds will be female.

Then next year I will grow out the seeds and see if there is anything interesting to it.

Im hoping to induce POR hardiness with flavours from the other plants that can then be grown in qld. 

If anyone is interested in doing the same, hit me up and I can supply you with the silver thiosulfate.


----------

